# osage?



## jimmyjames (Sep 24, 2013)

I think I found some Osage today, very bright yellow when cut and oxideses to orange pretty quick, no leaves around that I could find, just logs on the ground, stuff is hard as a rock, my friend said it could possibly be mulberry, I don't have any pictures until tomorrow morning, does this sound like Osage?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2013)

It could be osage or mulberry either one. Osage is yellow when fresh cut and certain mulberries can be too. Osage is in the mulberry family.


----------



## phinds (Sep 24, 2013)

Hm ... I have osage planks that have been sitting out for years and although they are a darker yellow than they were, they certainly are not orange.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 24, 2013)

Osage is actually a very bright yellow when fresh cut, and the mulberries are not quite as bright yellow. If you can find a way to prevent the yellow from darkening you could definitely become a very wealthy man!


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 24, 2013)

Some of my osage has turned a pretty brownish color as it ages.

Ray


----------



## phinds (Sep 25, 2013)

Osage turns dark brown over time. Check out my site for a couple of radical examples.

I'm just not aware of it turning orange, but the fact that I'm not aware of it doesn't mean it doesn't do it.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 25, 2013)

Orange??? Not like the fruit for sure but more like a really really burnt orange then darker and darker as time goes on till it is brown. 

I agree with Kevin if a guy could keep it that brilliant yellow you could be a rockerfeller!!


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 25, 2013)

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130925_110102_929_zps66245bbc.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130925_105950_839_zpsd956542a.jpg

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130925_110056_044_zps6f6b4a7b.jpg


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 25, 2013)

The color in the last picture represents the color the best, the other pictures are off


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 25, 2013)

I hate to throw a curve ball at you but it doesn't look yellow enough for osage. Any osage I have ever milled has been brilliant yellow to start. Think finch yellow tuned down just a pinch and that is fresh sawn osage. 

Maybe mulberry or black locust:i_dunno::i_dunno: (both extremely rot resistant like osage) The last pic you put up seems very close to black locust in color when fresh sawn. I wish I had a better memory on the end grain look of locust. I have a bin full at home I can check later and see if you have a match to the what I have.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 25, 2013)

I've sawn black locust and it is not black locust, maybe its mulberry?


----------



## Kevin (Sep 25, 2013)

It looks like it could be mulberry, but I've never seen rings in osage that wide, and the color is all wrong if it was just milled, at least for any osage I have ever cut in Texas, Oklahoma, or Illinois. I have not logged any in Iowa but I doubt it's any different.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Sep 25, 2013)

I have never sawn mulberry.... I have one little piece from another WB member I got as a freebie in a box. I will inspect it more when I get home.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> It looks like it could be mulberry, but I've never seen rings in osage that wide, and the color is all wrong if it was just milled, at least for any osage I have ever cut in Texas, Oklahoma, or Illinois. I have not logged any in Iowa but I doubt it's any different.



I'm guessing that this chunk is mulberry, there were mulberry leaves in the nearby brush pile but there was also Osage leaves as well, kind of hard to tell though if the brush was in the same load since there's about a bazillion loads stacked 40 foot tall over a 30 acre field.......


----------



## phinds (Sep 25, 2013)

Based on what I've seen/heard in the last few posts, I think it's probably mulberry.


----------



## jimmyjames (Sep 25, 2013)

phinds said:


> Based on what I've seen/heard in the last few posts, I think it's probably mulberry.




Yep, the more I look at photos of Osage theres no way its Osage, not nearly as bright yellow


----------

